# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  te Investosh ne Shqiperi

## billiondollar

Pershendetje miq te dashur

U be shum kohe qe lexoj me ne foruminshqiptar por mbaj mend qe gjithmon antare me kapacitet dhe nivel kane qen gjithmon te pranishem dhe prandaj po ju shkruaj.

Sic esht edhe titulli i temes , nje enigme e madhe per mua esht ' te investoj ne shqiperi ? '

Po ju jap disa informata qe ndoshta ju mund te bazoheni dhe te shkruani disa ide me te qarta.Une kerkoj te bej nje Investim deri ne shumen 400.000 EUR, zoteroj truall qe mund edhe ta perdor per investimin(ne Durres).

Kam degjuar qe shteti dhe politika e vendit tone nuk e mbeshtet ashtu si duhet nje biznes te ri dhe burokracit dhe rryshfetet te veshtirsojn punen, por e kam mar parasysh dhe besoj se me pak perkrahje mund edhe ti kalojm veshtirsit qe vet shteti na krijon.

Kam degjuar se ndermarrjet e konfeksioneve , si psh firma te njohura te konfeksioneve ndertojn fabrika ne shqiperi per qepjen ose prerjen e veshjeve dhe pastaj dergimin ne europe, kjo per shkak te taksave dhe pagave te uleta te punetoreve.
Un synoj te investoj ne cfardolloj biznesi por jo tek restorantet apo lokalet e nates.
Do kisha shum ne deshir nese ndonjeri nga ju esht kontraktues , ose qe mund te bej nje guide investimesh , te kontaktonim me gjat dhe te bisedonim perball.


Ju Falendorj te gjitheve.

----------


## iktuus

Te investosh aq para ne shqiperi duhet te kesh njohuri persa i perket profilit investues. Nuk mund te investosh thjesht sepse deshiron te kesh nje biznes. 
Pata rastin te njohe nje person nga Permeti i cili kishte shkuar te jetonte ne Tiran. Ai merrej me  blerjen e shtepive te vjetra  te katit  te pare dhe i restauronte  duke i omologuar per  qendra biznesi te vogla, si psh: farmaci, klinika, lokale etj. Me impresionoi puna e tij. 
Kjo e imja ishte nje shembull i thjesht banal qe nenkupton se duhet te kesh njohuri  per cka mendon te besh.
Nje tjeter biznes qe do  keshilloja do ishte campingu. Duke ndertuar nje park te vogel me peme  dhe me shtepia te vogla prej druri ku vlera e te cilave nuk do i kapte 1000 euro per secilen ti do ndertoje nje kamping qe do ishte superior i cadrave te campexhit. Kjo do kishte sukses ne juge te shqiperis.
Ka shume mundesi biznesi me 400.000 mij euro. Do te keshilloja te  dilje xhiro per nje muaj rrjesht i vetem ne qytet, do krijoje hapsira edhe per idet e tua duke i konfrontuar me ide te tjera, ne menyr te till qe te besh nje bilanc per suksesin

----------


## loneeagle

Varet ku te pelqen ty te besh investime? Une do rekomandoja 

garazh parkimi ne tirane ne zone me popullaritet mundesisht afer qendres

pike shperndarje per nje firm te njohur


gjithashtu shif se ka firma qe merren me merger & acquisition keshtu lehte mund te shikosh p&l te cdo biznesi ne shitje edhe te jep nje ide se cili biznes eshte fitim prures. good luck!

----------


## PINK

Mendime per investime, si buss nuk jepen kshu fare pa pare. Dashka idera ky si te pasurohet?! Mah 400 grand si I bere me cfare truri?! Apo do marresh kredi? Lol

----------


## mario_kingu

well po ta thash  nuk fitoj  :ngerdheshje:  
p.s familja ime ka vite qe investon ne shqiperi ne Jug Vlore,fier
por te krijosh bussines si krijon nga forumishqiptar 
ti qe ke bere aq para 400mi cash i ke me bussines apo kshu pun te bukur

----------


## white_snake

Billiondollarsh, te investosh eshte tjeter gje e te mbash bisnesin ne te cilin investon eshte dicka tjeter!

Ca prejardhje profesionale ke? Cfare njohurish ke marre nga jeta qe jeton? Ne cilen fushe e ndjen veten te rehatshme?

Mund te investosh ne cfardolloj bisnesi qe mund te keshillojme ne ketu, 400.000 euro jane nje shume e majme, per dike qe ka nje baze te forte profesionale ne nje dikaster te caktuar mund te krijoj nje bisnes shume fitimprures.
Por ama te investosh ate lloj shume ne nje bisnes te sygjeruar nga nje tjeter individ eshte gje shume me rrezik. Nje bisnes me te tille volum do manaxhuar. Duhet te kuptosh tregun ne te cilin po futesh. Egziston mundesia qe te punesosh nje profesionist te industrise/ bisnesit te zgjedhur, por nqs nuk je i afte te falimenton bisnesin e pasurohet vete.

Studjo veten ne fillim, gjej pikat e tua me te forta si individ e nderto mbi to. Ne rruge ti kesh gjetur ato 400.000 euro duhet te mendohesh fort para se ti hedhesh ne treg, leku eshte manipulues shume i ndyre e te ben pre te shume surprizave jo te kendeshme keshtu qe bej kujdes.

Paraja investohet lirshem kur ke ndonje ide gjeniale, qe kosiderohet si 'veze e arte' e te jep fitim pamvarsisht sasise se investuar, por keto ide edhe ti ket njeri nuk ti jep falas  :shkelje syri: .

Nese s'te pelqen c'te shkrova me siper, atehere e vetmja keshille investuese qe mund te jap eshte te investosh ne prona te patundeshme. Prona nuk te nxjerr me humbje, edhe ne te nxjerrte me humbje eshte nje nga investimet me te sigurta!

Te uroj fat edhe mbildh mendjen, mos fluturo kot!

----------


## loneeagle

> Billiondollarsh, te investosh eshte tjeter gje e te mbash bisnesin ne te cilin investon eshte dicka tjeter!
> 
> Ca prejardhje profesionale ke? Cfare njohurish ke marre nga jeta qe jeton? Ne cilen fushe e ndjen veten te rehatshme?
> 
> Mund te investosh ne cfardolloj bisnesi qe mund te keshillojme ne ketu, 400.000 euro jane nje shume e majme, per dike qe ka nje baze te forte profesionale ne nje dikaster te caktuar mund te krijoj nje bisnes shume fitimprures.
> Por ama te investosh ate lloj shume ne nje bisnes te sygjeruar nga nje tjeter individ eshte gje shume me rrezik. Nje bisnes me te tille volum do manaxhuar. Duhet te kuptosh tregun ne te cilin po futesh. Egziston mundesia qe te punesosh nje profesionist te industrise/ bisnesit te zgjedhur, por nqs nuk je i afte te falimenton bisnesin e pasurohet vete.
> 
> Studjo veten ne fillim, gjej pikat e tua me te forta si individ e nderto mbi to. Ne rruge ti kesh gjetur ato 400.000 euro duhet te mendohesh fort para se ti hedhesh ne treg, leku eshte manipulues shume i ndyre e te ben pre te shume surprizave jo te kendeshme keshtu qe bej kujdes.
> 
> ...



Jam ne kundershtim me disa info qe ke shkruajtuar me siper. merger & acquistion ndodhin cdo dite nga individ qe as ia thone per business. Shume investor nuk kane me besim/fitim tek sistemi bankar ose i investime te tjera prandaj qe mendojne eshte me mire te kene biznesin e vet. Njoh njerez qe kane biznese si ne shqiperi edhe ne amerike vete nuk punojn por thjesht marrin fitimin. Hapesi i temes nuk po thote qe do hedhi leket ne rruge por thjesht po kerkon ide te ndryshme nga anetaret qe te kete nje ide cfare aktiviteti biznesi eshte fitim prures.

----------


## mia@

> Pershendetje miq te dashur
> 
> U be shum kohe qe lexoj me ne foruminshqiptar por mbaj mend qe gjithmon antare me kapacitet dhe nivel kane qen gjithmon te pranishem dhe prandaj po ju shkruaj.
> 
> Sic esht edhe titulli i temes , nje enigme e madhe per mua esht ' te investoj ne shqiperi ? '
> 
> Po ju jap disa informata qe ndoshta ju mund te bazoheni dhe te shkruani disa ide me te qarta.Une kerkoj te bej nje Investim deri ne shumen 400.000 EUR, zoteroj truall qe mund edhe ta perdor per investimin(ne Durres).
> 
> Kam degjuar qe shteti dhe politika e vendit tone nuk e mbeshtet ashtu si duhet nje biznes te ri dhe burokracit dhe rryshfetet te veshtirsojn punen, por e kam mar parasysh dhe besoj se me pak perkrahje mund edhe ti kalojm veshtirsit qe vet shteti na krijon.
> ...


 Si e ke bere kete shume parash? Me cfare biznesi je marre deri tani? Fakti qe ke bere kaq leke do te thote qe te ka ecur mbare diku. Cilat jane pikat e tua me te forta? Nuk mund ti futesh cdo lloj biznesi vetem se eshte fitimprures, mendoj.

----------


## Endless

> Jam ne kundershtim me disa info qe ke shkruajtuar me siper. merger & acquistion ndodhin cdo dite nga individ qe as ia thone per business. Shume investor nuk kane me besim/fitim tek sistemi bankar ose i investime te tjera prandaj qe mendojne eshte me mire te kene biznesin e vet. Njoh njerez qe kane biznese si ne shqiperi edhe ne amerike vete nuk punojn por thjesht marrin fitimin. *Hapesi i temes nuk po thote qe do hedhi leket ne rruge por thjesht po kerkon ide te ndryshme nga anetaret qe te kete nje ide cfare aktiviteti biznesi eshte fitim prures*.


po normal, keto do bejne pothuajse te gjithe bithen e zgjuar, tjetri ide kerkovi, keta filluan 'ku i ke gjete leket me keto tru', 'apo do marresh kredi dhe nuk shte se ke ndonje tru (wtf)', 'dashke dhe ide per biznez nga forumi shqipta'r, hajde re babale hajde!

te kerkojne dhe hesap  pale!

un per vete personalisht, po ti kisha 400 mij euro, nje pjese te tyre do investoja, jo te gjitha.

----------


## white_snake

> Jam ne kundershtim me disa info qe ke shkruajtuar me siper. merger & acquistion ndodhin cdo dite nga individ qe as ia thone per business. Shume investor nuk kane me besim/fitim tek sistemi bankar ose i investime te tjera prandaj qe mendojne eshte me mire te kene biznesin e vet. Njoh njerez qe kane biznese si ne shqiperi edhe ne amerike vete nuk punojn por thjesht marrin fitimin. Hapesi i temes nuk po thote qe do hedhi leket ne rruge por thjesht po kerkon ide te ndryshme nga anetaret qe te kete nje ide cfare aktiviteti biznesi eshte fitim prures.


Per merger and acqusition, ne mendimin tim, duhet te kesh nje fare ideje, ku po investon, pse po investon, si mund te krijosh nje fitim nga investimi qe po ben? Flasim qe te besh nje fitim relativisht te kenaqshem kundrejt investimit. Te investosh 400.000 euro duhet te kesh nje fitim bruto te pakten(me minimlaja) 15-20% ne vit qe mund te rezultoj ne nje fitim 7-8% neto, sepse 3-4% interes ti jep banka pa u djersitur fare.

Ti ke njerez qe njeh qe nuk punojne fare e bejne fitim!?
Te kishe ti nje bisnes me vlefte per 400.000 eurosh do t'ja besoje dikujt tjeter, pa ja pasur fare vete haberin atij lloj bisnesi?

----------


## D&G Feminine

Me falni po mergers & acquisitions eshte term investimesh financiare, nga kompani qe investojne ne njera tjetren, nuk ka te beje me temen ne fjale.

----------


## Billy Joe

investova ne nje biznes te vogel ne shqiperi, eshte xhungel, nuk ja vlen.para te humbura kot. nderpreva investimin, jashte fitohet, ne shqiperi humbet, ke te besh me lloj lloj sorollopesh te administrates qe s'fryhen me ryshfet...taksa shtetit, taksa bashkise, dhe nje popull qe s'ka para te konsumoje.
i bie te punosh si kafshe nga 16 ore ne dite per te paguar ryshfete dhe taksa atyre analfabeteve te bashkise lol, dhe te dalesh me humbje.
dhe me e forta, po keta sorollope te vinin dhe te kerkonin vota(dmth s'behej fjale vetem per voten tende por per te gjithe njerezit qe ke influence) per zgjedhjet lokale :xhoker:  ma va fanculo, pezzi di merda.

kapitalizem alla albanistan-horroristan :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> Pershendetje miq te dashur
> 
> U be shum kohe qe lexoj me ne foruminshqiptar por mbaj mend qe gjithmon antare me kapacitet dhe nivel kane qen gjithmon te pranishem dhe prandaj po ju shkruaj.
> 
> Sic esht edhe titulli i temes , nje enigme e madhe per mua esht ' te investoj ne shqiperi ? '
> 
> Po ju jap disa informata qe ndoshta ju mund te bazoheni dhe te shkruani disa ide me te qarta.Une kerkoj te bej nje Investim deri ne shumen 400.000 EUR, zoteroj truall qe mund edhe ta perdor per investimin(ne Durres).
> 
> *Kam degjuar qe shteti dhe politika e vendit tone nuk e mbeshtet ashtu si duhet nje biznes te ri dhe burokracit dhe rryshfetet te veshtirsojn punen*, por e kam mar parasysh dhe besoj se me pak perkrahje mund edhe ti kalojm veshtirsit qe vet shteti na krijon.
> ...



billiondollar pershnetje!

Ate qe ke shkrujt per burrokracite apo rryshfetet, ta them nga eksperienca ime qe nuk jane te verteta.....jane me shum llafe dembelo/kafenesh... 

Sot per sot, ne Shqiperi jan liberalizu/thjeshtezu ne max procedurat per hapjen/ushtrimin e nje biznesi.

Edhe detyrimet/taksat jan teper t'uleta n'krahasim me vendet e tjera.

Nese ti ecen n'baze t'ligjit, nuk ke pse i jep nje 5 lekeshe askujt...
Nese mundohesh te besh bisht, atehere mblidhen çakenjt te t'bejn shantazh....



Un kam dy pergjigje per ty:

1- Nese t'pelqen t'fitosh, me leverdi ke ti fusesh ne banke ato para dhe tu marresh interesin, i bie rreth 30.000€/vit pa u lodh fare... 

2- Duke marr parasysh shifren relativisht te vogel qe ke ne dispozicion, duhet t'perqendrohesh ne fushen qe ti operon, ate qe ti njeh me mir, dhe jo t'besh eksperimente ne erresire....


P.S.
Industria e lehte (veshmbathjet) po i drejtohet Kines, nuk ke shans...
Mos u aventuro ne biznesin e ndertimeve se esht grop e madhe...



.

----------


## Ziti

me 400 mije euro futja nje xhiro ne kine te blesh makineri per te hapur me vone pune per te pakten 15 veta.

----------


## Billy Joe

> billiondollar pershnetje!
> 
> Ate qe ke shkrujt per burrokracite apo rryshfetet, ta them nga eksperienca ime qe nuk jane te verteta.....jane me shum llafe dembelo/kafenesh... 
> 
> Sot per sot, ne Shqiperi jan liberalizu/thjeshtezu ne max procedurat per hapjen/ushtrimin e nje biznesi.
> 
> Edhe detyrimet/taksat jan teper t'uleta n'krahasim me vendet e tjera.
> 
> Nese ti ecen n'baze t'ligjit, nuk ke pse i jep nje 5 lekeshe askujt...
> ...


ik e provoje vet Nero te shohim cik, nese s'je i integruar ne llumet militanto partiake te atij kapitalizmi arnaut, lesht le aty dhe 1 miliard dollare te investosh :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maratonomak

shqiperia eshte e pasur me bime mjekesore [botanika] dhe nje dyqan ne tirane besoj se do kishte sukses duke shitur ereza dhe afrodiziake te imprtuar edhe nga vende te huaja .

egzistojne me 10 e qindra lloje cajesh ne bote , ereza , bime mjekesore popullore , e te tjera .

ky eshte nje biznes i mire nese ke njohuri mbi botaniken , dhe shqiptaret jane shume te lidhur me trajtimin shendetesor me bimet dhe mjekimin popullor .

besoj se nje dyqan me kushte bashkohore te ketij lloji nuk do kete ne tirane dhe mendoj se mund te kete sukses .


nje tjeter investim eshte edhe ndertimi i kampeve malore , si shfrytezim i turizmit malor dhe gjuetise .


4 jane sektoret me te rendesishem per investim ne shqiperi

sektori i ndertimit 
bujqesise 
blektorise
turizmit

zgjidh e mer,

----------


## skender76

> ik e provoje vet Nero te shohim cik, nese s'je i integruar ne llumet militanto partiake te atij kapitalizmi arnaut, lesht le aty dhe 1 miliard dollare te investosh


Billy Joe,

Un jam ne Milano qe n'1996...

Ne momentin qe fillova pun, i dergova babes leket qe kishhim borxh per t'ardhe knej nga Vlora ne mnyr ilegale...

Pas asaj dite, çdo qindark e kam investu ne Shqiperi, n'katundin ku kam lind...
Kam pas veshtirsi nga ma t'ndryshmet por nuk jam terheq asnje moment...

Un ne Shqiperi perveç atyre 2 lekeve qe kam investu, kam sjell profesionalizem ne pune...
Un besoj/investoj ne cilesi dhe jo sasi... ktu dallohem nga t'tjeret... :shkelje syri: 
Sodisfacioni me i madh per mua eshte puna dhe jo paraja, t'me besosh per kte...



Gabimi qe bejn shum emigrant, esht sepse kan ne mendje akoma Shqiperin e viteve 90...
Sot ne Shqiperi nuk mungojn as njerzit me lek dhe as njerzit inteligjent, ka me bollek...
Me 400.000€ nuk ben asnje vrim ne uje...

E vetmja hapesire e lire per tu fut ne treg akoma per pak kohe, esht profesionalizmi...



.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Billy Joe,
> 
> Un jam ne Milano qe n'1996...
> 
> Ne momentin qe fillova pun, i dergova babes leket qe kishhim borxh per t'ardhe knej nga Vlora ne mnyr ilegale...
> 
> Pas asaj dite, çdo qindark e kam investu ne Shqiperi, n'katundin ku kam lind...
> Kam pas veshtirsi nga ma t'ndryshmet por nuk jam terheq asnje moment...
> 
> ...


Po flet per 400.000 euro sikur te ishin 400 euro.

Me sa euro e fillove biznesin tend ne Shqiperi?

Me sa e kuptova une, personi nuk eshte i interesuar per investime ne ndertimtari, energjetike apo ndertim te anijeve. 400.000 euro jane baze e mire per fillimin e nje biznesi.

----------


## skender76

> shqiperia eshte e pasur me bime mjekesore [botanika] dhe nje dyqan ne tirane besoj se do kishte sukses duke shitur ereza dhe afrodiziake te imprtuar edhe nga vende te huaja .
> 
> egzistojne me 10 e qindra lloje cajesh ne bote , ereza , bime mjekesore popullore , e te tjera .
> 
> ky eshte nje biznes i mire nese ke njohuri mbi botaniken , dhe shqiptaret jane shume te lidhur me trajtimin shendetesor me bimet dhe mjekimin popullor .
> 
> besoj se nje dyqan me kushte bashkohore te ketij lloji nuk do kete ne tirane dhe mendoj se mund te kete sukses .



I ke ra piks,

Shqiptaret marojn per çaj,

e perdorin mjes-drek-dark .... prej hallit.... :ngerdheshje: 





> nje tjeter investim eshte edhe ndertimi i kampeve malore , si shfrytezim i turizmit malor dhe gjuetise .



Edhe ktu i ke ra piks,

po ça me ba se s'ka met asnje pem ma naper male,

i kan ba naaaaaa....

Ndersa per gjueti po,

ka sorra me bollek.... :ngerdheshje: 




.

----------


## skender76

> Po flet per 400.000 euro sikur te ishin 400 euro.
> 
> Me sa euro e fillove biznesin tend ne Shqiperi?
> 
> Me sa e kuptova une, personi nuk eshte i interesuar per investime ne ndertimtari, energjetike apo ndertim te anijeve. 400.000 euro jane baze e mire per fillimin e nje biznesi.


illyrian rex,

per investime ne energjitike duhet t'ja shtosh edhe ca zero asaj 400-mijeshes... :shkelje syri: 


.........


E thashe edhe me siper, nuk mund te besh krahasimin e rastit tim me hapesin e temes....jemi shum larg sepse:
Ai ka 400.000€ dhe s'di se ku ti investoje..
Ndersa un e kam fillu nga 0-ja por me nje objektiv te qarte...



.........






Hapesi temes ka shkurjt si me poshte:
*Kam degjuar se ndermarrjet e konfeksioneve , si psh firma te njohura te konfeksioneve ndertojn fabrika ne shqiperi per qepjen ose prerjen e veshjeve dhe pastaj dergimin ne europe, kjo per shkak te taksave dhe pagave te uleta te punetoreve.
*


Nese ben dy llogari, ngritjen e objektit + teknologjin e nevojshme + strukura njerzore + likuiditeti fillestar i nevojshem = s'dalin 400,000€  :shkelje syri: 



.

----------

